# Ikargu



## Inglip

I was watching Batibot and they sung a song, I guess it was about eating a healthy diet.

The verse was:

'Tayo ay kumain ng Iskargu
Isda, Karne at gulay
Tayo ay kumain ng Iskargu
hahaba ang ating buhay

I couldn't find out what it means. I guess it means something like 'sensible foods' since the song is about that.

What does it mean?


----------



## DotterKat

The answer is in the second line of the song. *Iskargu* is a neologistic contraction of *is*da, *kar*ne and *gu*lay (fish, meat and vegetables).


----------



## Inglip

Oh ok I get it. I didn't see that haha. Thanks


----------

